
Poe's law - ronjouch
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe%27s_law
======
ronjouch
Via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14560578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14560578)
, thanks to shangxiao :) <\- Note this smiley was not a sarcasm token smiley.
Phew, that was close.

